# How many profile visits do you have?



## Xerolin (May 31, 2016)

what I mean is how famous are you on TBT?
nah jk, but I'm just wondering how many profile visits you guys have!
At the moment, I have 16,252 visits

wowie


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 31, 2016)

Almost 30k
Is that good?
Bad?


----------



## Bowie (May 31, 2016)

9,459

wowie bowie


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 31, 2016)

13,706.


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

i have 32,539 visits.


----------



## K a y K a y (May 31, 2016)

I have 4,645 at the moment


----------



## Mints (May 31, 2016)

14k+ right now, surprisingly. hurr hurr


----------



## Melchoir (May 31, 2016)

1167 ~


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 31, 2016)

About 12,596 visits right now.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 31, 2016)

16,309

I'm not that interesting people


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 31, 2016)

I have 6253 profile visits.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 31, 2016)

As of now, I have 15,052 visits.


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

6,892. it's funny to look at who the last visitors to your profile was ... lmao


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

This page has had 283,877 visits.

Bish please everyone.


----------



## Xerolin (May 31, 2016)

Moko said:


> This page has had 283,877 visits.
> 
> Bish please everyone.



and over 12k VMs


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

Moko said:


> This page has had 283,877 visits.
> 
> Bish please everyone.



u r the Famous ......


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> u r the Famous ......



i know right :0


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 31, 2016)

Moko said:


> This page has had 283,877 visits.
> 
> Bish please everyone.



+1

thank me later


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> +1
> 
> thank me later



i will... *cough*

anyways if anyone have more i'll send you cookies with express mail tomorrow.


----------



## Zane (May 31, 2016)

Moko said:


> i will... *cough*
> 
> anyways if anyone have more i'll send you cookies with express mail tomorrow.



*starts refreshing my own page*


----------



## Byngo (May 31, 2016)

idk like 70k


----------



## jiny (May 31, 2016)

14,979


----------



## Trip (May 31, 2016)

Only a bit above 2k


----------



## PeeBraiin (May 31, 2016)

13,266


----------



## Javocado (May 31, 2016)

Chillin' at 117k. I think there is only 2 other users who have 6 digits in their views.


----------



## You got mail! (May 31, 2016)

11,422


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

9,141 visits


----------



## Vizionari (May 31, 2016)

30,749 views


----------



## Corrie (May 31, 2016)

I have 1,085 profile visits. To be honest, the fact that I made it over 1,000 is astounding to me.


----------



## Aali (May 31, 2016)

2,707

For being on for almost a year i feel like that isnt much ;-; compared to other people I mean


----------



## Jarrad (May 31, 2016)

i have twelve

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have twelve


----------



## Tensu (May 31, 2016)

I've got 2,271 visits.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 31, 2016)

just over 3k.


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

2521 visits


----------



## MokaAkashiya (May 31, 2016)

420


----------



## King Dorado (May 31, 2016)

too many-- 

stalkers why won't you leave me alone!!!!  whyyyyyyyyy!!??!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Chillin' at 117k. I think there is only 2 other users who have 6 digits in their views.



sim amigo.. wonder who the other one is though


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 1, 2016)

Moko said:


> This page has had 283,877 visits.
> 
> Bish please everyone.



Show-off. lol


----------



## focus (Jun 1, 2016)

3k+ i dont even know why anyone would visit my profile at this point


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 1, 2016)

i have 5,090 visits

...does the amount of visits you've had on your profile even mean anything, though?


----------



## Flyffel (Jun 1, 2016)

19,757

I didn't even know you could see them somewhere.


----------



## device (Jun 1, 2016)

no one cares about me (and I had pretty much a year of being away from TBT) so I have 10K


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Show-off. lol



i know right 

sooo me jav and some other dood now im curious


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 1, 2016)

1015. Most of those are probably me if visiting your own profile counts.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 1, 2016)

24,749


----------



## Feloreena (Jun 1, 2016)

6,059, so not many compared to most other posters in the thread.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 1, 2016)

Moko said:


> sim amigo.. wonder who the other one is though



That would be Capella, with 106k+.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 1, 2016)

also Lynn105 has 198,515 and WonderK has 166,442

Just checked rn I have 58,878


----------



## Peter (Jun 1, 2016)

Justin wyd


----------



## Javocado (Jun 1, 2016)

Jacob said:


> also Lynn105 has 198,515 and WonderK has 166,442



Oopsie, it appears I was a bit misinformed!
It's all good, though. I always liked the number five better anyway.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 1, 2016)

sittin at 34k


----------



## Locket (Jun 1, 2016)

8,720


----------



## Cress (Jun 2, 2016)

34,163
Meh, maybe if I posted in more places it would be higher.


----------



## Taj (Jun 3, 2016)

13,416


Well damn


----------



## Ookami (Jun 3, 2016)

I've had 2,744 visits.
I started in February or something.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2016)

Jacob said:


> also Lynn105 has 198,515 and WonderK has 166,442
> 
> Just checked rn I have 58,878



hah dang they are not too behind me then lmao  but thanks i've always been curious who has the 6 digits here.


----------



## tae (Jun 3, 2016)

i've only been around since 2015 so mines not that high.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 3, 2016)

4923. Probably includes webcrawlers etc. though.


----------



## Shinx (Jun 3, 2016)

i have almost 2k! i started back in april though so. cx


----------



## Loriii (Jun 3, 2016)

You mean stalker visits? lol just kidding. I have 20,400+ at the moment.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> 4923. Probably includes webcrawlers etc. though.



yeah considering all the "guests" that are on here they probably add to most people's visits


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 4, 2016)

53,505 Ok I guess. *shrugs*

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> too many--
> 
> stalkers why won't you leave me alone!!!!  whyyyyyyyyy!!??!



All of them are me.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 4, 2016)

5762


----------



## Koden (Jun 4, 2016)

547 xD newbie


----------



## pochii (Jun 4, 2016)

Only 88.~


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 4, 2016)

I feel like a loser, I only have 13,000.    That's low, considering I've been around year 2013...


----------



## tumut (Jun 4, 2016)

13,107 hot uwuwuwu that's a real wowza


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 4, 2016)

Skyfall said:


> I feel like a loser, I only have 13,000.    That's low, considering I've been around year 2013...



Well, you are not at the bottom of the pole of losers....I have been here 2 years and I have 885, lol.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 4, 2016)

816 - haven't been here that long though.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 6, 2016)

almost at 17000


----------



## jiny (Jun 6, 2016)

14,998

so close to 15k cmon


----------



## Opal (Jun 7, 2016)

3,785


----------

